# Hard to get measurements



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

I thought I would share some trade tips I have learned over the years. One, measuring in between two corners or objects, is one of the more difficult to get accurate. You can stat in one corner and bend the tape into the second corner and try to guess the measurement, or butt the tape housing against it, and try to do the math, to add what the tape says you should. (Good luck trying to find a tape that has a housing square enough to do this.) Or you can take a lesson from the old folding rules with an extension in the first section. Start the measurement from the right side, because your first measurement will be easy to mark, until the tape reaches the last possible inch, or foot mark. Lets say it happens to be eight feet, make a mark at eight feet. Now turn the tape around, measure from the left side towards your mark, because this is the way tape blades are printed it will be easier to read. Lets say it is seven and three sixteenths inches. The entire measurement is eight feet, seven and three sixteenths of an inch between, This technique that can be used in may places. where there is no distinct place to measure between


Another hard thing to measure is a curve. Say you want to measure around the top of a round top window for flashing. You could try and wrap your tape around it, (Have you ever tried to do that accurately?), or take a piece of masking tape, stick it around the top of the window with the ends of the tape beyond the end of each side. Make a mark at each corner, or corner and center, of the window. I like masking tape because it is a little transparent and you can see through it, exactly where you want to make your marks. Now take the tape off and stick it on a flat surface and measure between the lines. This works for for both inside, outside, and unusual shapes like serpentine.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

One way to measure inside corners that are not easily accessible is to use 'story sticks'. Take one stick and lay it from one corner and down toward the center with some overlap. Do the same thing with the other stick starting from the other corner. Make a mark with a knife or razor where the two sticks overlap. Remove the sticks and reassemble with the marks and mesure. 
Story sticks are a very old concept. You can build cabinets and furniture without a ruler, tape or any other measuring devices. This came in handy when carpenters and cabinetmakers didn't know how to measure, add or subtract.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Always good to get other ideas for measuring twice and cutting once. Thanks for the great advice from BOTH posts. Be safe.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

When I used to give woodworking classes, someone would invariably say "I know a better way" and I would respond " no such thing as a better way, it's just *another* way". 
Everyone is different. Some of us have better hand and eye coordination, some of us are stronger than others, and most of us have different thought processes. What works for you may not work for me. So, there is always *another* way and under certain circumstances, the less preferred method (another way) might be better way. 
The more ways we know, the better off we will be.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Fiberglass tapes - from the 99 cent embroidery tape to the $100 engineer's tape.

https://www.learningresources.com/product/113625.do?gclid=CNOH_bij_coCFQyGaQod1qYAlg


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Tony B said:


> When I used to give woodworking classes, someone would invariably say "I know a better way" and I would respond " no such thing as a better way, it's just *another* way".
> snip


So true, and lets not forget we are never too old to learn.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

FrankC said:


> So true, and lets not forget we are never too old to learn.


Truer words were never spoken. You are always learning, even if it's the "I'll never do that again " thing.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

During a former life I taught high school woodworking. Greatest job I ever had! An 8th grade student asked me how to do something on a project he was working on. I told him the way I would do it. He said "why won't this way work?" I thought about for a moment and said "you're right, it will work that way...and probably better than what I suggested". 

From then on, I learned there are more ways to skin a cat than just one.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony B said:


> One way to measure inside corners that are not easily accessible is to use 'story sticks'. Take one stick and lay it from one corner and down toward the center with some overlap. Do the same thing with the other stick starting from the other corner. Make a mark with a knife or razor where the two sticks overlap. Remove the sticks and reassemble with the marks and mesure.
> Story sticks are a very old concept. You can build cabinets and furniture without a ruler, tape or any other measuring devices. This came in handy when carpenters and cabinetmakers didn't know how to measure, add or subtract.


That is also a form of tick sticking where only one stick with a notch, or a mark, are used to duplicate an area that is of unusual shapes like sections of a boat hull. I have used your method using a small c clamp to keep the two sticks together and move them from the skirt boards to the stair treads. Once in the front then once in the back, especially if the framing stock made the stairway inconsistent. I like using the tape measurements for long pieces like clapboards or trim boards.


----------



## hts1965 (Jan 19, 2016)

joek30296 said:


> From then on, I learned there are more ways to skin a cat than just one.


But no matter which way you choose, the cat isn't going to like it very much.:surprise2:


----------

